# Lightroom not detecting photos.



## chris_3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Just installed Lightroom on new Mac desktop.  Trying to download photo's from my camera - Canon EOS R - RAW files.  
Lightroom just says no photo's found.
I have tried connecting by cable and using SD slot - still nothing.
Any ideas?
Regards
Chris


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2020)

chris_3 said:


> Just installed Lightroom on new Mac desktop. Trying to download photo's from my camera - Canon EOS R - RAW files.
> Lightroom just says no photo's found.
> I have tried connecting by cable and using SD slot - still nothing.
> Any ideas?
> ...



Would make absolutely sure that you are running the latest version of Catalina (10.15.3) and the latest version of Lightroom Classic (9.2) or Lightroom (3.2). I do seem to remember that there were some issues that you describe with the earlier releases of Catalina.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.
I am using Catalina 10.15.3 & Lightroom Classic 9.2.
Lightroom will not detect photos when importing from camera (via cable) or from SD card directly inserted into computer.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2020)

There is more to what you are experiencing than "Lightroom will not detect photos when importing" because this is working for everyone else. 

Do the following:

Reboot the computer.  Does the problem still persist?
Rename Lightroom Preferences to force LR Classic to create and new Preferences. 
If the problem is still present after step 2, post a screen shot of the Import Dialog and we will proceed from there.


----------



## cristphoto (Feb 20, 2020)

Are your files in a sub-folder on the card?  I had this same problem and message until a week ago when my LR/Photoshop did an update.  Canon camera and Windows 10. Just go to Adobe CC and check for updates. This hopefully will correct the problem.  Also confirm that "include subfolders" in the upper left corner is checked.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2020)

Also, in System Preferences > Security > Files & Folders, make sure Lightroom has access to the removable drive/device.


----------



## ian_5 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi folks, I have exactly the same problems as Chris3.  Am running LRClassic 9.2 on Catalina 10.15.3.  Lightroom is recognising my camera but cannot see the files. 'No photos found' message. Tethering does not work either, just searches for the camera. 

It started when I got an error message, after updating, on startup saying there were permission issues and LR may not function as it should. Adobe offered this solution:
Solutions to Adobe Lightroom Lightroom user permission issues on launch. I followed this and changed the permissions (have subsequently changed back and forth to check, still the same). I have also deleted and reinstalled LR a couple of times.

Adobe also suggested deleting the Preferences folder in my library which I have done.

Followed the suggestions above too but Victroia I could not find this: My security options in system preferences are not the same as yours.
"System Preferences > Security > Files & Folders, make sure Lightroom has access to the removable drive/device".  

I have attched a screenshot of the permissions set as adobe recommended. 

Thanks in advance for any help, I have spent a few hours on this already and am shooting on Thursday with a new customer


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi Ian and welcome to the Forums!

That's folder / file level permissions. Check System permissions, this Blog explains where to do this:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/


----------



## ian_5 (Mar 18, 2020)

Appreciate the help Paul! All good and fully operational again, thank you


----------

